# Spartan 200 camera question...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Saturday I had a video inspection and went to use my new to me used Spartan camera. The last three times I’ve used it I’ve had to reconnect to the wifi, could be my tablet. But something odd happened. I was getting a “cannot connect, low battery.” WTF? It’s plugged into the wall!
Called my rep. He said that they do have a battery. The a/c charges the battery and the camera runs off the battery. Not plugged in the camera has X amount of run time. Learn something every day!
Does this sound about right, if it’s not a connection issue?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Saturday I had a video inspection and went to use my new to me used Spartan camera. The last three times I’ve used it I’ve had to reconnect to the wifi, could be my tablet. But something odd happened. I was getting a “cannot connect, low battery.” WTF? It’s plugged into the wall!
> Called my rep. He said that they do have a battery. The a/c charges the battery and the camera runs off the battery. Not plugged in the camera has X amount of run time. Learn something every day!
> Does this sound about right, if it’s not a connection issue?


Low voltage might cause things like the memory for the wi-fi module to lose it's memory. My guess is wi-fi connection passwords are kept in a special volatile memory for security purposes. Volatile memory requires power to keep the information present. If the battery is failing it could cause volatile memory to be erased.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Low voltage might cause things like the memory for the wi-fi module to lose it's memory. My guess is wi-fi connection passwords are kept in a special volatile memory for security purposes. Volatile memory requires power to keep the information present. If the battery is failing it could cause volatile memory to be erased.


Hopefully not! I found the battery, got the bracket to move but the battery doesn’t. The plate with the on off switch only lifts about a quarter inch.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

loosen the bracket holding down the battery and it should slip out...looks like an allen key..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> loosen the bracket holding down the battery and it should slip out...looks like an allen key..


I did. Took the picture after putting the damn thing back together and thought “you dumbazz! Picture!” The bracket moved freely, but the battery wouldn’t budge. Obviously I didn’t want to try a pry bar....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I did. Took the picture after putting the damn thing back together and thought “you dumbazz! Picture!” The bracket moved freely, but the battery wouldn’t budge. Obviously I didn’t want to try a pry bar....


Double sided foam sticky pad underneath it probably. If it only has the two wires it's just a ni-mh or ni-cd pack and you could just buy a new one made for an rc car. Get a pick and I can search one up for you. Then you'd just strip the wires and crimp on some 1/4" blade connectors.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I did. Took the picture after putting the damn thing back together and thought “you dumbazz! Picture!” The bracket moved freely, but the battery wouldn’t budge. Obviously I didn’t want to try a pry bar....


its probably held in place by some sticky, just give it a nudge with a screw driver and it should come out, or you could always call spartan tech support and ask them what holds the batteries in...
replacements should be easy, you probably have a part number on the battery pack..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its probably held in place by some sticky, just give it a nudge with a screw driver and it should come out, or you could always call spartan tech support and ask them what holds the batteries in...
> replacements should be easy, you probably have a part number on the battery pack..


Yep, just sticky tape and about ten fricken zip ties for the wires. I know mechanical things, electric motor stuff, not electronics.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

@skoronesa 

Here’s the battery info. I’m going to look around online, if that fails, there’s a battery store 
about 20 minutes away. However they are the last resort. Had a bad experience with them a few years ago.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

BatterySpace.com/AA Portable Power Corp. Tel: 510-525-2328


BatterySpace.com/AA Portable Power Corp. Tel: 510-525-2328 - Powerizer Battery Official Site. Offer Lithium ion batteries, LiFePO4 batteries, polymer batteries, LiMnNi batteries, LiNiMnCo batteries, Nimh batteries, nicd batteries, lead acid batteries, primary batteries, second batteries, battery...



www.batteryspace.com





Not sure if this one is right or not....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> BatterySpace.com/AA Portable Power Corp. Tel: 510-525-2328
> 
> 
> BatterySpace.com/AA Portable Power Corp. Tel: 510-525-2328 - Powerizer Battery Official Site. Offer Lithium ion batteries, LiFePO4 batteries, polymer batteries, LiMnNi batteries, LiNiMnCo batteries, Nimh batteries, nicd batteries, lead acid batteries, primary batteries, second batteries, battery...
> ...


The old pack only has two wires?

Lithium packs need some way to balance the level in each cell. The pack you linked to says "With PCB", that means it has an integrated circuit to balance the cells itself. If you're old pack has only two wires than it should be the same.

Don't just go by voltage(usually okay though), and certainly don't go by the AH/ampere/amphour capacity as most of them LIE about the actual Amp/hour capacity. You need to make sure the cells are the same type, Lithium Ion, Lithium Polymer, etc. The pack you linked to is made from 18650(named by size) cells, as long as the old pack is also made from 18650 cells AND it has the same number of cells AND they are in the right configuration than it should be fine.

The pack you linked is in a 3S3P wiring setup. The picture on the page does not match the description.

Can you take a few more pics of the pack you have? I need to see the wires coming out and how many cells there are. Dimensions would be great.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If It was mine and warranty wasn't an issue I'd find a way to use powertool packs.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Well that's some horseschit. Six 18650 cells in shrinkwrap for 225$ is azzrape with no lube. Makita 18v packs have 10 cells and cost 50$.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

any replacement parts branded or sold by specialized tool companies will rip you a new one in cost....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stopped by the battery store. They can’t repair it because it’s a lithium ion, if they do they could be fined??? They could build a new one, but the numbers won’t match and it would be nicad. I’m about ready to just buy one from Spartan. Tax write off anyway....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Stopped by the battery store. They can’t repair it because it’s a lithium ion, if they do they could be fined??? They could build a new one, but the numbers won’t match and it would be nicad. I’m about ready to just buy one from Spartan. Tax write off anyway....


whats the cost for nicad at the bat store? and other than usage time whats the difference? if any..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Stopped by the battery store. They can’t repair it because it’s a lithium ion, if they do they could be fined??? They could build a new one, but the numbers won’t match and it would be nicad. I’m about ready to just buy one from Spartan. Tax write off anyway....


Go to a hobby store that sells expensive RC cars/planes. They should have a spot welder if you want a custom pack. but really, just get pics that show the number of cells and I can find you one online.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> whats the cost for nicad at the bat store? and other than usage time whats the difference? if any..


That’s a question for Skoro. I have no clue. The charging of the battery?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> That’s a question for Skoro. I have no clue. The charging of the battery?


You could probably get it to work fine with a nicd pack but there's no reason not to get another Li-ion pack.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ...... The charging of the battery?


Nicd packs can be float charged like a lead battery, just don't overvolt/amp them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Go to a hobby store that sells expensive RC cars/planes. They should have a spot welder if you want a custom pack. but really, just get pics that show the number of cells and I can find you one online.


You just gave me an idea! My master has a nephew or something that’s into r/c’s big time! We did a water heater for a custom Power Wagon r/c.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> You just gave me an idea! My master has a nephew or something that’s into r/c’s big time! We did a water heater for a custom Power Wagon r/c.


And that’s a nogo. The guy fell off the face of the earth. Nobody knows where he is. Son of the brother he doesn’t talk to.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> You just gave me an idea! My master has a nephew or something that’s into r/c’s big time! We did a water heater for a custom Power Wagon r/c.


there are options alot cheaper than $250 from spartan...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't know what your camera looks like but if you could integrate this into the body you could use these Milwaukee packs.









M12 Power Dock for Milwaukee 12V Battery Wired 14AWG USA Made PN: M12-14 706782805061 | eBay


12" 14awg wires, color coded, 14AWG rated 50A thru 5 foot length. see chart in pics. Milwaukee 18V Battery. Great for Robots, portable lighting, tool retrofits, E-bikes, remote 12V systems. Great adapter!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what does the battery mount into? is it the camera head or the base unit? how much room do you have to play with on fitting in a battery?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what does the battery mount into? is it the camera head or the base unit? how much room do you have to play with on fitting in a battery?


Base unit. Plenty of room for a Milwaukee battery.

I don’t know, and really don’t want to take the chance of frying a camera with the wrong battery. From what I gather, the battery powers the WiFi transmitter and is recharged when the unit is plugged in. Supposedly you can run it not plugged in for so long. I know the unit is worth trying to save because I could still locate with it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I don't know what your camera looks like but if you could integrate this into the body you could use these Milwaukee packs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could definitely work size wise, but will the voltage, amps and charger work and not fry any of the other components?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> That could definitely work size wise, but will the voltage, amps and charger work and not fry any of the other components?


From what you've given me for info so far, I think so yes. But until you get me some more pics I can't be 100% certain.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If only one cell is dead, I have a bunch of backup batteries for my flashlight. Resistor or diode might be bad too. I don’t see any swelling.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

More involved as I get into it. I’m thinking of just buying from Spartan.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> More involved as I get into it. I’m thinking of just buying from Spartan.


All you need is a 3s3p pack made of 18650s with a built in charging circuit. That's not a resistor a diode, it's a thermistor for shutting the circuit if the pack gets too hot.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

AT: Tenergy 18650 11.1V 6600mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack w/ PCB (3S3P, 73.26Wh , 5.7A)


Tenergy POWER, is our online store for TENERGY that brings our products and the same support directly to customers. Whether you just need basic rechargeable batteries for your HOME, business, school, or projects we're here to help!




power.tenergy.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I would get their charger too. Tenergy is a good brand.










Tenergy 11.1V (3S) Li-ion/LiPo Battery Pack Smart Charger (Output: 12.6V, 2A)


Buy Tenergy Smart Charger for 11.1V Li-ion/LIPO Battery Pack for Constant Charge rate. Easy to operate.




power.tenergy.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is what what it plugged into. Charger and feeds whatever it feeds....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm willing to bet spartan buys their packs from tenergy, looks identical. Call up tenergy and ask.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I'm willing to bet spartan buys their packs from tenergy, looks identical. Call up tenergy and ask.


I will definitely call them! Thanks! Ya think I can use these single cell batteries for my flashlight? They look the same....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I will definitely call them! Thanks! Ya think I can use these single cell batteries for my flashlight? They look the same....


Yeah, that's what I do when my old power tool packs die. Usually only one of the cells has schit the bed. I will use them all to dead and the first time I charge them I write on them how much they took to recharge so I know which ones are the best.

I have a couple nextar vc4 chargers with displays that tell you that stuff. I even use it to check old alkaline cells by popping them in for a moment to see their voltage.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Yeah, that's what I do when my old power tool packs die. Usually only one of the cells has schit the bed. I will use them all to dead and the first time I charge them I write on them how much they took to recharge so I know which ones are the best.
> 
> I have a couple nextar vc4 chargers with displays that tell you that stuff. I even use it to check old alkaline cells by popping them in for a moment to see their voltage.


Finally got around to calling that one place, but they don’t open for another hour and a half....

Kinda off topic, but I took apart an old 18v dewalt battery that my master has, cells were not even close to the right physical size.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Finally got around to calling that one place, but they don’t open for another hour and a half....
> 
> Kinda off topic, but I took apart an old 18v dewalt battery that my master has, cells were not even close to the right physical size.


They're open now!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> They're open now!


Called. They didn’t want to deal with me, unless I was buying in bulk. They transferred to a voicemail. Hung up. Contacted my Spartan rep. He’s going to see if he can get me a price break.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Called. They didn’t want to deal with me, unless I was buying in bulk. They transferred to a voicemail. Hung up. Contacted my Spartan rep. He’s going to see if he can get me a price break.


Did you try buying from the tenergy website? It's the exact same as what's in your camera and it's less than half the price.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Did you try buying from the tenergy website? It's the exact same as what's in your camera and it's less than half the price.


Couldn’t find the exact specs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Arrived today. Repair tomorrow..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Up and running again! Dates not right, but who GAF?


----------

